# Has anyone here done beauty/glamour portraits in a hair salon?



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

And if so, what did you find was the best way to approach the salon owner to see if they were interested?

This is the part of photography that I hate, I much prefer the work behind the camera, but it has to be done.  

I am going to start approaching hair salons this week, and I am thinking  that first thing in the morning would be best.  Or perhaps at the end  of the day would be a better time, but sometimes they leave early if  they have no one scheduled.

I am hoping that they will be satisfied with me bringing in more clients  to them instead of them asking for a cut of the sales.  If they do this  I will let them know that I will have to inflate my prices to  compensate.

I am also trying to figure out what type of packages to offer.  Idealy  Id like to focus on high quality wall framed prints or canvas but I  think the starting price may cause the potential customers to not be  interested.  If I go for a bargain package of one pose, but still make  it profitable they may be more inticed to go for it and then not be able  to resist making a larger purchase.

What type of packages did you find they were interested in.

As for "studio" setup, I plan on using a portable background stand in  the hair salon, hopefully there is space, and mostly do headshots.  Most  salons ive been in dont have a ton of available space so this really  limits the possibilities.

Any advice would be welcome, I am particularly interested in the methods  of approaching  the salon owners and the deals that are normal.     And I do have insurance, liability and equipment, and registered for  tax.


----------



## madbalsam (Jun 20, 2011)

I am also  curious about what type of home lighting fixtures that are already present in a parlor/salon work well with photography?


----------



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

The salon lighting is probably horrible, which is why Ill be using a couple flashes.    The biggest issue will be space, the flashes may have to be closer to the subject than I like, but Ill figure something out.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2011)

So are you looking to sell photos to the people who've had their hair done....and you just want the salon for their hair stylist and space?  Or are you wanting the salon to be your customer?

I've done a bit of shooting in a salon, but it was the salon who hired us because they needed photos for entry into major hair competitions.  It was done on a Sunday, when the salon was closed and we had to use the lobby of the office building where the salon was located.  They brought in all the models, stylists, wardrobe designer, catering etc.  

I haven't been into a ton of salons, but the ones I've seen, didn't really have a whole lot of space to set up a studio.  Sure, there is usable space, but not really enough room to set up and shoot, without getting in the way of the operation of the studio.  So if that is your idea, I think you will have to be selective about the salons you approach. 

I'm starting to think that your idea may actually work.  You bring in some clients to the studio, and then shoot their portraits when they are done.  But the way I'm imagining it, it would probably have to be sort of like an event...and you would want to book a good number of clients, as just one or two may not be worth it.  The salon would benefit from you bringing in clients, but that may not be enough.  I'd at least offer them prints for their walls (with your logo of course )

As for how to approach them, I think you would have to make it exciting...an event like 'Photo day'.  The salon could promote it and maybe get some of their regular clients to sign up for portraits.  I do think that some salons might be all for something like this...others would hate it.  A high end salon is probably more about the relaxing environment and something like a photo shoot might annoy their high-paying clients, so they wouldn't be ideal.  

I think you are on the right track, wanting to sell framed prints or canvas etc....high dollar items.  But unless this is something you can successfully sell already, this may not work out.  I would even say that it might be best if could pre-sell a whole package to your client, including the cost of the salon etc.  
For example, you go to your clients and offer a 'salon day'.  For a certain price, they show up at the salon and get pampered.  Hair, makeup, mani-pedi etc.  They look and feel great...and then you are there to take their portrait when they are looking their best.  Maybe the package includes a large print/product or maybe a certain amount of built-in credit towards whatever they want.  The point is that they have paid for the package up front.  Otherwise, you might sit in the salon all day, and only sell a few 5x7 prints.


----------



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I just made a long reply and it lost it.  Lets try again.    luckily I have part of it copied. 

I should have pointed out that my intended customer is the hair salons customers.  If hte hair salon wants to buy the rights to some of the images to use for advertising Ill be all for that, extra income.

I was thinking of making it a package price, that would cover the cost of the hair work, make up if the salon offers it, and my introductory package.  That way they wont be surprised that they have to pay more the day of.

The reason I am doing this are two.
A - to build a relationship with the hair salon and be able to advertise in it, initially with the glamour pictures to show off their hair work and my studio.  I will have my studio name and phone number on the prints.  Then after a few of those have been used, Ill probably just put up some of my other work that I can rotate between the hair salons to get the best value for the print costs.  If the salon is ok with this.

B - Hopefully they will be happy with this and allow me to do it again in January through March durign the slow months.  These are also slow for hte hair salon and they will probably welcome the increased business this could bring them.

C - thought of a 3rd one.    To meet new customers that I would not have met otherwise and increase my customer base.  Also to make some money. 

I know my cost of doing business and how much I need to make per day.  I  think Ill hope for at least 4 appointments in a day to lowball it, and  devide my codb by 4 and make that the starting package for each glamour  shot.  Then hope for more appointments and increased sales to make it  really worth while.

For example, if your cost of doing business is $200 a day, then each  package starts at $50 plus tax.  To make the $50 enticing but time  effective for myself I'll probably just make it of one pose but give  them a set of sheets, an 8x10, two 5x7 and a sheet of cut wallets.  This  is half of my regular print pricing but I want to get as many  appointments for the day as I can.  My method of upselling is to take  incredible pictures and let them be irresistible to the client.  They would get the "glamour" effect free on the intro package to help keep the cost down, but then it would be added to the other packages.  Ill probably generate 4 packages they can upgrade or add to.

the problem with that package is its a lot of prints and they may not  feel the need to buy more.  I would love to offer a framed print but the  cost of frames is up there and this would drive up the cost of the  opening package by a lot.  Plus there are no unique frame shops around  here that offer good prices to photographers that I know of.  If I had  the money I would stock up on ikea frames since the nearest store to  here is like 5 hours away so no on will know how much I actually paid  for them.   but I am trying to keep expenses down and as little out of  pocket as possible.  Perhaps after a few of these events Ill know if  they would sell and get a few of them to try out.

As for marketing material I think I should make up some postcards to  leave at the counter for the hairdressers to give to every client for  the month before the event to get as much direct advertising as  possible.  This does increase expenses a bit, but I was thinking of  making the postcards somewhat generic and leave blank fields on the card  for a rubber stamp to put down the name of the hair salon and the date  of the event.  This way I can order more cards and use them for many  events instead of a few cards and one event.  This may look cheesy  though and Ill have to find a good rubber stamp that will let me put  letters for the name of the studio.  The date stamp is the easy part.

I was also thinking of having the hair salon collect the non refundable  appointment retainers for me, to guarantee the people will show up to  the appointment, or allow me not to care when they dont.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a nice idea in theory, but it sounds a lot like you expect the hair salons to work for you, which they don't. If you do this, you'd be on THEIR turf, servicing THEIR clients. Why don't you open your own "glamour shots" sort of business?? Rent a building, hire a stylist and a make-up artist...have different hats/jewelry/clothes that the people can put on to dress up. It could be a full-service sort of place instead of trying to make it work at a salon that doesn't have room for you.


----------



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

umm, how would they be working for me?  The customer pays them for their time to work on their hair and then they pay me to take their portrait.

both me and the salon makes money from this.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 20, 2011)

Right, but you're saying you're going to have them collecting your retainer for you, etc...


----------



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

They are at the hair salon every hour its open, I am not.  It makes sense to have them schedule the appointments for me and collecting a retainer is the smart way to do business, there are to many no shows these days.  So to me it just makes sense that they collect the retainer for me, especially if its sold as a package deal with the hair and makeup.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 20, 2011)

Sammie_Lou said:


> It's a nice idea in theory, but it sounds a lot like you expect the hair salons to work for you, which they don't. If you do this, you'd be on THEIR turf, servicing THEIR clients. Why don't you open your own "glamour shots" sort of business?? Rent a building, hire a stylist and a make-up artist...have different hats/jewelry/clothes that the people can put on to dress up. It could be a full-service sort of place instead of trying to make it work at a salon that doesn't have room for you.


I do agree that if this idea went to fruition, they would be 'on their turf'...which may be an issue.  But setting up a full service shop for this, is probably too much.

A different variation may be to just bring in freelance hair and/or makeup artists and make a day of it for several photo clients.  I've known some photographers who set up special days like this.  Sometimes it's just family photos in the park, but sometimes it's boudoir or seniors etc.  This would work in a studio, but maybe they don't have studio space of their own.  I guess they could rent space.  

But part of the idea is to build a relationship with the salon and tap into their customer base etc.


----------



## Sammie_Lou (Jun 20, 2011)

Right, but I feel like if part of the idea is to build a relationship with the salon, then he should be BUILDING a relationship. What he described sounded like a whole lot of him telling them what to do.


----------



## GFP (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldnt be telling them what to do, we would be working together for a special event.  If I didnt ask them to do a few things then things would be chaotic.  giving each customer a postcard advertisement with their receipt isnt bending over backwards.

This isnt an original idea, they use to do glamour portraits down here in the hair salons about 10 years ago, perhaps more.

I am working on the positive points I can say about this to help convince the  salon owner into doing a glamour day.

I could toss in images to be used in their marketing material, that there would be a good incentive for them.

I could give them a few large wall prints that they could hang up in  their shop.  I know the ones ive been to love to put magazine pictures  on the walls.

If the salon isnt fully booked, this could help them get a few extra  appointments.  Since the package deal includes a hair cut they could get  extra income that day.

I could offer a cut of the sales, inflating the packages a bit to cover this expense.  Id rather not go this route though.

Does anyone have any more positive things that would be great for the sales pitch?


----------



## SterlingFX (Apr 21, 2012)

I am looking into doing a similar strategy. I have worked with a great salon (with a fairly high end  clientele) locally on quite a few shoots and projects. They do great work and are quite busy. I do not have a formal studio at this point and certainly could use the extra business as I am doing only a few paid shoots a month. It seems to be a fairly natural fit for us to work together on something like this. I have a portable backdrop stand and full set of studio strobes and light modifiers.

I approached the owner a few days ago about the idea and she was enthusiastic and told me to write up what I wanted to offer and she would have it designed and printed for me. I personally see the salon as potentially bringing a lot to the table. First, a customer base. Second, scheduling and payments. Third, there might be potential to use an empty space in their strip center as space to set up a "studio" in. An alternative might be to go to a park or scenic area somewhat nearby or even in their home or some other nice place for a premium price. Right now, I am trying to figure out what kind of "packages" to offer. Frankly, I don't like the idea of charging piecemeal for prints. I plan on basically just charging for my time. I also plan on a small percentage of my fee going to the salon to be a commission for them.

I really like the idea of designating a single day during the week as a "Salon" day - maybe Wednesday - to minimize my trips and scheduling issues. Any other daays would be subject to a small premium. Plus, the salon is very busy on weekends with weddings and such particularly this time of year. It will no doubt take awhile to build up business as it takes some time for WOM to spread. I hope to tap into their wedding business as well in the long run since big weddings are usually planned so far in advance and I have only done a couple so far. 

Any additional words of advice will be appreciated. Just typing this out has already clarified things somewhat in my mind. I would love to hear how this turned out for the OP.


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

Cold calling is always uncomfortable, even for people who have done it for a long time. I worked in Water and Waste Treatement Specialty Chemical sales for over 20 years and HATED cold calling, even though I was required upon occasion to do it.  I would also contact them at a time when they are not busy with customers and then set an _appointment_. Don't expect them to drop what they are doing to talk to you right off the bat. When I approach them I would already have some headshots in hand, for sure. Do some studio headshots of friends or aquaintences who have interesting hair styles. You might even offer to do a few shots gratis so the owner can see what your abilities are. Before you are going to be able to sell them anything, you are going to have to establish if they even have a NEED for something like that. Explain how having images of their work can help boost business or how they could use the images in their advertising. You could have the best work or product in the solar system, but if the customer does not have or PERCEIVE that they have, A NEED, you will be wasting your time. You will most likely have to choose a time to shoot on a complete not-to-interfere basis with their business and maybe in a back room or so.

As for charging, I would charge by the print to start. Afterewards maybe by the hour. Give them the option of just the print or matted/framed. I don't think any small salon owner would be amenable to you receiving a percentage of their sales for work done. Most small business operate on a pretty low profit margin as it is.


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 23, 2012)

I approached a few hair salons, one seemed interested but didnt follow through.  I got distracted when our son arrived and got to busy to persue it again last year.  I really should recontact some of them to see if its something they might be interested in.

As for background, I seen someone use a softbox as a background to get a pure white gb, pretty clever.  



> As for charging, I would charge by the print to start. Afterewards maybe by the hour. Give them the option of just the print or matted/framed. I don't think any small salon owner would be amenable to you receiving a percentage of their sales for work done. Most small business operate on a pretty low profit margin as it is.



If you are referring to anything I said, I think I mentioned that I would give the salon a % of my sale, not the other way around?


----------



## rub (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't read all of the responses, but I can comment on a few things. I am a boudoir and glamour photographer, and I work very closely with a few salons. Here are a few of the ways we work together and how we have set it up.

1) On location - I bring them to me and work on location, in my studio, hotels, B&B's, outdoors etc. I charge my clients an all inclusive price and pay the salon directly.

2) Promo Events - I do this often for grad. Packages include hair and makeup, but the client goes to the salon to get done up, and then meets me out for the shoot. I book out a day in the salon, and fill those spots. Client pays me, and I pay the salon a day rate.

3) For the Salon - We now have an ongoing relationship where when the salon does a kick ass do, and they want a promo shot of it, they send the client to me directly afterward, or I come to them. I accept payment for those in 3 ways - Payment at my going rates, trade for future services, or credit for me personally.

If you do good work and can promote their business, it can be a great relationship. Just make sure you are working for them and not the other way around. Bring them clients, work out a discounted rate, charge clients a premium for the service, and then DELIVER.

Best of luck!

Oh, and most salons dont have a lot of room for shooting, and something a bit more exciting would be more enticing for clients. Dont sell it as getting a picture of a new haircut, but as a full makeover with a personalized photoshoot. 

Cheers,
Kristal

I guess I should have read more - old post


----------



## GerryDavid (Apr 24, 2012)

old but still relevant.


----------



## CCericola (Apr 24, 2012)

It was an old thread ressurected by a spammer that has since been deleted since I don't see their post anymore. But yeah, still a good thread. I like Kristel's way of partnering with a salon. Something to think about.


----------

